# Hello from Kentucky



## bigfoot1960 (May 10, 2009)

I am a new at bee keeping got my first package of bees 4-11-2009. I look forward to talking and learning from a lot of you.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome........... There is much to learn and this is a
great place to get answers.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Howdy Bigfoot...and welcome. Glad to have you here and want to wish you the best with the bees. You are right smack dab in the midst of good bee country. I hope you and your bees get off to a great start! Find a good person to be your mentor...and try to join a local beekeeping association. You will be off and going great in no time!


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

hello
glad to see you here.


----------



## JIm in Annville (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome aboard from one hillbilly to another.


----------



## bobbees (Mar 14, 2009)

Bardstown KY here. Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## the.hines (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello from Franklin KY


----------



## adgjoan (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi from northern KY. Good luck with your bees.
Hey ,Fred Bee, how do you find a mentor? Everybody in my bee club seems to be to busy to take on a student.

Joan


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Joan,
I am sorry to hear that...in our club, lots of us are very busy...but we do our best to help the newbees out as able. I don't want to change the intent of this welcome thread, but if you can't find help through your local association for a mentor, how about making a posting here on BeeSource to see if anyone is close enough to be of help to you? Best wishes...and God bless!
Fred


----------

